

Arc Lisp to C compiler  - bootload
http://github.com/sacado/arc2c/tree/master

======
carterschonwald
Wouldn't it be sensible to instead contribute to the compilation framework of
PLT Scheme instead since Arc is hosted on PLT scheme, or is there a solid
reason to not do that?

~~~
mattrepl
This could be a step towards self-hosting for Arc.

~~~
carterschonwald
I think that thats a bit premature, given how immature the language
specification apparently is, and anyways there are few implementations for
languages which have the syntax and runtime error handling capabilities of plt
scheme has, and the core language is rich enough that in terms of interpreter
/ compiler performance you won't get much better without sacrificing some nice
bits of lispiness...

on the other hand, knowing all the weaknesses that pop up in the language when
used in a standard compilation setup is always good

------
mnemonicsloth
Um.

Why not use Chicken: <http://www.call-with-current-continuation.org/>

or Bigloo: <http://www-sop.inria.fr/mimosa/fp/Bigloo/>

or Stalin: <http://cobweb.ecn.purdue.edu/~qobi/software.html>

or Gambit:
[http://dynamo.iro.umontreal.ca/~gambit/wiki/index.php/Main_P...](http://dynamo.iro.umontreal.ca/~gambit/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

And for those of you who think that this would be cool if it was mature and
stable, GIYF.

------
jgrahamc
This would be neat if it was complete, but it's far from being usable.

~~~
sacado
Yes, it's veeeery far from being usable. But, hey, it's only been started 6 or
7 days ago...

~~~
henning
Please update us when you have something reasonably stable.

